# emerge tötet portage!!!

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

So da hab ich (zum 1. mal) nen 'emerge -u system' gemacht. Das ging auch alles, aaaber wenn ich jetzt "pretenden" will, kommt das!!  :Sad: 

```
deever root # emerge -pu world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating world dependencies \Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1325, in ?

    if not mydepgraph.xcreate(myaction):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 757, in xcreate

    myeb=portage.portdb.xmatch("bestmatch-visible",mydep)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2955, in xmatch

    myval=best(self.xmatch("match-visible",None,mydep,mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2966, in xmatch

    myval=self.match2(mydep,mykey,self.xmatch("list-visible",None,mydep,mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2952, in xmatch

    myval=self.gvisible(self.visible(self.cp_list(mykey)))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 3030, in gvisible

    myaux=db["/"]["porttree"].dbapi.aux_get(mycpv, ["KEYWORDS"])

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2844, in aux_get

    self.auxcache[mycpv][auxdbkeys[x]]=mylines[x][:-1]

IndexError: list index out of range
```

Ich hab dann nen 'emerge portage' gemacht, nen freund hat mir seine /usr/bin/emerge und /usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py geschickt, aber das hat alles nets gebracht!!  :Sad:  Ist mein gentoo noch zu retten??

dev

----------

## Konfuzius

Kommt der Fehler nur bei -p (pretend) oder auch bei anderen Parametern? 

Hast du schon mal versucht emerge neu zu emergen?

----------

## citizen428

Wenn du dein Portage gar nicht mehr zum Laufen kriegst lies dir mal das durch:

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE

----------

## Deever

Nein, der fehler kommt bei 'world' und 'system', alles andere geht!, auch das pretenden...

Lese mir mal die doquu, die du da genannt hast...

Danke...

dev

----------

## Deever

Yo danke, das funzt alles wieder!!!  :Wink: 

Es konnte zwar verzeichnisse wie /usr/doc/ und /var/tmp (?) net unlinken, aber was soll's?  :Confused: 

Nochmals danke!  :Wink: 

dev

----------

## Deever

Ja jetzt funzt wieder was net! Der ist bei einem der kde-pakete abgekackt, und wenn ich jetzt weitermachen will!:

```
deever root # emerge -u world

Calculating world dependencies /portage: aux_get(): error processing DEPEND for sys-devel/binutils-2.12.90.0.7; exiting.
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## Deever

Tut mir leid, dass ich noch mal fragen musste!  :Sad: 

Ich habs einfach nochmals repariert!  :Wink: 

----------

